# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Νέος client στην Παλλήνη

## JohnL

Καλησπέρα!

μετά από πολύ καιρό, μια και δεν είχα καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα να στήσω κάτι για άλλους λόγους, και λόγω μετακόμισης σε άλλη περιοχή, θα ήθελα να ξαναασχοληθώ με το AWMN!

Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο σκαν από την ταράτσα με ένα Nanostation2, και βρήκα αρκετούς κόμβους, με σειρά απόστασης:

AP-awmn-8958 1654m
Awmn-1189 3328m
awmn-9643 3800m
awmn-tsadimis-ap #9828 5335m
awmn-12703 5754m

Έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω WiND με τον διαχειριστή του TreloKaroto #8958, που έπιανα με το καλύτερο σήμα, αλλά δεν έχω λάβει κάποια απάντηση ακόμα.. Μπορώ να συνδεθώ κατευθείαν στο AP ή πρέπει να μιλήσω μαζί του?

----------


## denlinux

πρεπει να μιλησεις μαζι του πρωτα.

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα JohnL,

Σωστά έλανες και έστειλες μήνυμα στο 8958. Τώρα το αν μπορεις να συνδεθείς κατευθείαν στο AP του, αυτο εξερτάτεται από το πως το διαχερίζεται ο κομβούχος. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις connect, αν έχει ελεύθερο DHCP, τότε θα πάρεις ip, αν όχι τότε θα πρέπει να περιμένεις ή να ξαναστείλεις μήνυμα. Αν δεν απατήσει μετά απο κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, τότε επικοινωνείς με το επόμενο.

Ωστόσο, αν κάποιος από τους παραπάνω κομβούχους δει το αυτό το thread, ασ στείλει ένα pm στο φίλο μας να το βοηθείσουμε να συνδεθεί.

Καλως ήρθες JohnL και καλές συνδέσεις.

----------


## lambros_G

Αν και το είδα κάπως αργα, καλως ηλθες στην παρεα JohnL. Μπορείς να συνδεθείς αν θες, στον κόμβο λειτουργεί DHCP οπότε δε θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα πιστέυω. Για ότι χρειαστείς pm me  ::

----------

